# How to get goats to gain more weight faster?



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

For the first time this year I am planning on showing some goats at the fair. The problem we have right now is that both of the older does we are going to be showing don't have enough weight. The one is a FF and she had her kids three weeks ago, I have been giving her about 3 pounds of grain a day, she still looks really skinny. The other one is a yearling and I wasn't giving her grain, I started giving her grain two days ago she looks pretty good just a little skinnier then I want her. The only problem would be my FF (Cocoa). I will be starting to feed her Alfalfa pellets tonight (I have to pick some up today) but the show is in 2 1/2 months. What do you guys use to help with weight gain? I will try taking a picture of Cocoa when I milk her. 
Any advice would be great, on either weight gain or showing


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

There are does who becme downright emaciated post-kidding. I have one like that. (assuming yours doesn't have parasites.)
You might try manna-pro. They make a high octane grain to put on weight.


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

This is Cocoa, she is a FF and had her kids about 2-3 weeks ago. Cocoa was the perfect weight before she was pregnant and even for most of the pregnancy. But she got really skinny after she had her kids, she had triplets instead of twins like we thought she would. How much would you guys say she should gain?








And this is Sapphire she is the yearling.

Let me know if you want a different angle for the photos.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Have fecals run to check for worms

I have had good luck adding Rice bran meal or Omegatin to their diet. Both are high fat and put weight on the milkers and a glorious shine to their coats.

When showing dairy goats, they don't want to see fat milkers. Fat milkers mean poor milkers


----------

